# Lets see those bowjax



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lets see your bowjax, i want to give a great company with super great people a shout out. Thanks for a great product. Its the most quite strongest bow silencer i have ever shot.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

their products are awesome. i use 2 bow jax on my stab and they are amazing. they can do wonders.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Clear, Black, Brown, Green.....got luv the options. :tongue:
I use BowJax on all my rigs and will be adding the string stopper to my new 82nd when I get home as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Clear, Black, Brown, Green.....got luv the options. :tongue:
> I use BowJax on all my rigs and will be adding the string stopper to my new 82nd when I get home as well. :darkbeer:




Nice bows Mike. I really dig the black/camo Ross. Only problem I see is that they are all wrong handed :darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I use and sell their products.

I really like all of them. But.... I still choose Super Leeches on my string.*


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

thespyhunter said:


> Nice bows Mike. I really dig the black/camo Ross. Only problem I see is that they are all wrong handed :darkbeer:


What are ya talkin about, it looks to me that he's using the correct hand, haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Twins fan said:


> their products are awesome. i use 2 bow Ajax on my stab and they are amazing. they can do wonders.


Bow jars infringe on limb saver patent 5362046 we work years on limb dampening and they copy us. don't call us to ask for licensing. They don't perform as well as limbsaver A LOT LIKE WALL STREET AND THE BANKS. up to this point we have put are money into better products and not law suits may be its time for a change.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

GIG said:


> Bow jars infringe on limb saver patent 5362046 we work years on limb dampening and they copy us. don't call us to ask for licensing. They don't perform as well as limbsaver A LOT LIKE WALL STREET AND THE BANKS. up to this point we have put are money into better products and not law suits may be its time for a change.


wow, who peed in his cheerios, this is a thread about bowjax not a political thread about patent's, so you can take it some were else im sure you can find one.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my blacked out Pearson Z 34. Or should I say JAXED out. Man I love this bow. I have never had a bow this quiet.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

MitchFolsom thats good lookin bow man, those jaxs do wonders!!!!!!!!! I have never had the oppertunity to shoot a person there's not a big market out here in CO were i live. how do they shoot?????


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

johnson21 said:


> MitchFolsom thats good lookin bow man, those jaxs do wonders!!!!!!!!! I have never had the oppertunity to shoot a person there's not a big market out here in CO were i live. how do they shoot?????


Thanks for the comments. Lets just say shoot one and you'll never look back! Seriously, they are very sweet shooting bows. Even if I didn't shoot for Pearson, I'd still shoot one. I like them that much.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

GIG said:


> Bow jars infringe on limb saver patent 5362046 we work years on limb dampening and they copy us. don't call us to ask for licensing. They don't perform as well as limbsaver A LOT LIKE WALL STREET AND THE BANKS. up to this point we have put are money into better products and not law suits may be its time for a change.




i've had about 8 sets of limb savers and every single one of them fell off after a few months. in fact i think i still have the last 2 if you'd like them back. for what you charge for them i would think you could find a better adhesive. :noidea:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> i've had about 8 sets of limb savers and every single one of them fell off after a few months. in fact i think i still have the last 2 if you'd like them back. for what you charge for them i would think you could find a better adhesive. :noidea:


yeah same here i got sick of changing or reglueing them, and the price for what you get is crazy.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

MitchFolsom said:


> Thanks for the comments. Lets just say shoot one and you'll never look back! Seriously, they are very sweet shooting bows. Even if I didn't shoot for Pearson, I'd still shoot one. I like them that much.


i wish i could get ahold of one so i could cause they look sweet!!!!!


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

cntrliahunter said:


> i've had about 8 sets of limb savers and every single one of them fell off after a few months.


+1


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

3DBIGBULLX said:


>


wow your captain looks good, they did super good work this year... How you likein it??


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bowjaxed up Diamond Marquis.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> i've had about 8 sets of limb savers and every single one of them fell off after a few months. in fact i think i still have the last 2 if you'd like them back. for what you charge for them i would think you could find a better adhesive. :noidea:


yep, me too reason I gave BowJax a try the first time.......never went back.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

They work great for me! I screwwed up and missed a large 8 pointer a few days ago,at 27 yards(damned twigs).He never knew where the shot came from,and resumed feeding 30 yards away (of course behind a screen of branches).


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> yep, me too reason I gave BowJax a try the first time.......never went back.


it gets expensive when you have to replace the same item over and over. especially when ya got as many bows as you do:chortle:
i have no room to talk either:tongue::zip:

you ever gonna get to come home?:noidea:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> it gets expensive when you have to replace the same item over and over. especially when ya got as many bows as you do:chortle:
> i have no room to talk either:tongue::zip:
> 
> you ever gonna get to come home?:noidea:


Yep, too many toys...not enought time to play with em. 

As far as coming home, December brother.....
:RockOn::icon_jokercolor::59::guitarist:*DECEMBER* :band::blob1:


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

As soon as my stabs come back from being powder coated I'll post pics of my two bows with their Bow Jax products. I've always used some of their products on my bows because they work epsi:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

if you look close my daughter has them on the limbs...but i like the string bats or limbsaver ultra for the string better...

awesome product


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

johnson21 said:


> wow your captain looks good, they did super good work this year... How you likein it??


Its an awesome bow, they did fantastic!:wink:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> Yep, too many toys...not enought time to play with em.
> 
> As far as coming home, December brother.....
> :RockOn::icon_jokercolor::59::guitarist:*DECEMBER* :band::blob1:


:thumbs_up:jam:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

here's me and my Jax'd out Z34


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is my Allegiance Jaxed out!!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

there lookin good lets keep'em coomin!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> here's me and my Jax'd out Z34


dang, just noticed the picture didn't work...at least not for all I'll assume so here it is again:embara:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> dang, just noticed the picture didn't work...at least not for all I'll assume so here it is again:embara:


those pearsons are great lookin bows :set1_draught2:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

johnson21 said:


> those pearsons are great lookin bows :set1_draught2:



They shoot better then they look:wink:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> They shoot better then they look:wink:


i bet, i wish there was a pearson dealer close so i could shoot one.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Bowjax silencers are AWESOME! I have the whole bow outfitted with them and it is very silent and they last. I even cut the sims off the Carbon Impact and custom added the Bowjax silencer. My homemade windicator (sewing thread and a feather fits great on the end), all these silencers and still getting 321 FPS.............................:tongue:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> dang, just noticed the picture didn't work...at least not for all I'll assume so here it is again:embara:



Man, that's a good looking bow.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

johnson21 said:


> i bet, i wish there was a pearson dealer close so i could shoot one.



Just head to your local shop and tell them they need to contact Pearson...get them in there and then you can shoot them:wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> dang, just noticed the picture didn't work...at least not for all I'll assume so here it is again:embara:


:fear::scared:



MTNHunt said:


> Bowjax silencers are AWESOME! I have the whole bow outfitted with them and it is very silent and they last. I even cut the sims off the Carbon Impact and custom added the Bowjax silencer. My homemade windicator (sewing thread and a feather fits great on the end), all these silencers and still getting 321 FPS.............................:tongue:


how much weight does the feather add? :chortle:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Just head to your local shop and tell them they need to contact Pearson...get them in there and then you can shoot them:wink:


it would be nice if our local pro shop wasnt ran like crap and is super one sided... and the other shop is my old one at sportsmans ware house and they cant get them in since there a box store...


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

elite gt-500 bowjax everything


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> :fear::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> how much weight does the feather add? :chortle:


.0000000001 grains, a turkey feather just seemed to big, dang the bow is heavy enough, I should take it off.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> :fear::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> how much weight does the feather add? :chortle:


.0000000000001 grains, heck the turkey feather was to big


----------



## reezen (Nov 28, 2008)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> i've had about 8 sets of limb savers and every single one of them fell off after a few months. in fact i think i still have the last 2 if you'd like them back. for what you charge for them i would think you could find a better adhesive. :noidea:


Amen brother! I can send them another set minus the adhesive once held them on.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

reezen said:


> Amen brother! I can send them another set minus the adhesive once held them on.


he never commented back.....i don't think he wants them back either:chortle:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lets see those bowjax its been a while!!!!!!!


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lets get this thread rolling again its been a while since its had a post.








my vetrix








my new SWAT


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> he never commented back.....i don't think he wants them back either:chortle:



He doesn't wanna do anything but troll bowjax threads, plus why would he want them back LS has done ripped you off and " have put are money into better products"


----------

